# SGM Parker-That's not how he..........



## Kirk (May 13, 2002)

I thought the whole point behind the techniques was to teach
you all the principles of the system, so that you can basically
ad lib from then on?  

Even if this is not the case, I think that it all comes down to
memory.  Every single time there's a new student in class, we
do Delayed Sword, for openers.  Not a single soul in class (some
have been "beginners" for 2 years) moans or groans about it, 
because we learn something each time!  Sometimes, I'm reminded
of something I was taught, but forgot.  Couldn't this have been
the case with seniors?  Maybe it's NOT the way Mr Parker taught
them, but the way they REMEMBER it being taught to them??


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> Why would SGM Parker teach the technique differently to different people, not just tailoring, I'm sure and Why would he not pick a successor?*



What's 2 + 2 ......... 4
       3 + 1 ......... 4
       7 - 3 ......... 4

he would say..... see they all come to the same end result.  So there are more ways than 1 to do a particular technique.... (see Kenpo Tool "Equation Formula") that was his lesson.  But many didn't get "all" the "Tools" or didn't understand how to use them in the grand scheme of things.   So he would give different examples..... some caught on...... some didn't.  Simple.

As to a successor..... well Skip and myself were constantly after him to organize a "group of individuals" that would be able to carry on after he had gone....... I think he figured he had more time.... and also he was confident in a few that they would carry on no matter what.  And he was right.  Question is....... who is the few!  LOL

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 13, 2002)

So, all the more to learn your "Kenpo tools" and be able to explain not just the "how"  but the "WHY" when you know why..... you have a different perception...... 

but some still don't get it..... They want to cling onto what they were shown OR what they REMEMBER they were shown or what they want to do based upon their own understanding or lack of ................. and won't get beyond and look at more info on the subject.

Human Nature I suppose.....

"Those that do not know they are walking in Darkness...... will never see the light."

:asian:


----------



## Turner (May 13, 2002)

Having not even started Kenpo yet, I am the least qualified to discuss this issue, however I find it amazing that some of the seniors have fits with the "SGM Parker taught me this way!"  That is what excites me about the art, you aren't caught in some mold or trapped in a little box. You can stretch out and explore. 

I've had similar problems with my students; I send them off to work together on a technique and they wind up arguing about which one is right. Its definately not because I'm the genius that Mr. Parker was, instead it is because I am not good at remembering techniques and so I just go with whatever comes to me... mostly based off the motion of the 'base' technique. Sometimes my distance will be off and so a roundhouse kick will become a knee or my momentum will get built up and I add extentions to a technique or I just forget half the technique I'm doing and mix and match.

Whether it comes from being a genius, like Mr. Parker, or just being stupid, like me... as long as the resulting technique works, who cares? Which I guess is exactly what GoldenDragon is saying.. 3+1=4 and so does (9+7)6/24... one is just a whole lot more fun to do. :EG:


----------



## Seig (May 13, 2002)

I just read the thread Intellectual Departure, and it kind of set me off one of my own.  One gentleman describes the tech, another one says, I learned it slightly different, and a third one said we need 98 more to say that's not how......Now, I'm not the oldest guy on this board, nor the most senior, and I was not blessed enough to have met the SGM Parker.  I have a couple observations/questions and I would like everyone's point of view.  In other words, correct me if I am wrong.  
1.)  SGM Parker wanted his art to be alive and continue to grow.  Maybe, to this end, he did teach the techniques differently to different people.  As a result, practitioners can share information and analyze the technique from all three perspectives.  Thus allowing the heart of the technique to be understood.  Once you understanda  thing, you can master a thing.
2.)  SGM Parker had a very wry sense of humor, it could very well be he forsaw the splintering of the AK community, and found it amusing, like brothers fighting.  While we can pontificate and say it serves no purpose, it tends to keep the art alive and growing albeit in different directions.  I say this because all species play fight growing up, one way or another, it is a learning process and it also sets the pecking order.
     These are just two of the points that I have seen made over and over.  Like I said, I could be wrong.  Id like other people input.  Why would SGM Parker teach the technique differently to different people, not just tailoring, I'm sure and Why would he not pick a successor?  This is an opinion only thread, there are facts to be sure, but they can only be used to formulate a hypothesis at this point.


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 9, 2005)

It is well documented master parker made absurd statements hoping that one of his higher ranking students would question it. They never did and that is why he never "annointed" a successor none of them were of free enough mind to lead.I am not just speaking of the martial arts if we dont stand up and question what someone says is "law" how in the hell do we know any differently?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 9, 2005)

Well documented?

Please substantiate with examples of the "absurd statements."

Thank you,

Lamont


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 9, 2005)

t-bone1972 said:
			
		

> It is well documented master parker made absurd statements hoping that one of his higher ranking students would question it. They never did and that is why he never "annointed" a successor none of them were of free enough mind to lead.I am not just speaking of the martial arts if we dont stand up and question what someone says is "law" how in the hell do we know any differently?


You're kidding right?   Well documented?   Please, prove your allegation with facts and emperical evidence.

DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 9, 2005)

t-bone1972 said:
			
		

> It is well documented master parker made absurd statements hoping that one of his higher ranking students would question it. They never did and that is why he never "annointed" a successor none of them were of free enough mind to lead.I am not just speaking of the martial arts if we dont stand up and question what someone says is "law" how in the hell do we know any differently?


Oh BTW, Mr. Parker and Chuck Sullivan squabbled all the time over techniques (Thundering Hammers and Grip of Death to name two), does that qualify as questioning?

DarK LorD


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 11, 2005)

t-bone1972 said:
			
		

> It is well documented master parker made absurd statements hoping that one of his higher ranking students would question it. They never did and that is why he never "annointed" a successor none of them were of free enough mind to lead.I am not just speaking of the martial arts if we dont stand up and question what someone says is "law" how in the hell do we know any differently?


I hear this statement all of the time but with no back-up evidence. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 11, 2005)

This factiod probably comes from the san jose kenpo site, I think that is incldued in one of the stories there. I don't think it is really true, but it is one heck of a great legend.

and, you get the award for oldest thread resurrection ever


----------



## AvPKenpo (Oct 16, 2005)

t-bone1972 said:
			
		

> It is well documented master parker made absurd statements hoping that one of his higher ranking students would question it. They never did and that is why he never "annointed" a successor none of them were of free enough mind to lead.I am not just speaking of the martial arts if we dont stand up and question what someone says is "law" how in the hell do we know any differently?



     I would like to hear these so called absurd statements.  
     And what do you mean by anointed?  
     Do you think that any body wanted the hassle of trying to be a successor?  I know for myself if someone asked me to take the seat of leading a body of people, I would most likely turn it down.  Just for the simple fact of always being a target, at the top of the proverbial hill that everyone is trying to say he/she is higher than.  Or what about how many ill feelings that would come about by taking that type of responsibility.  And why would he even name a successor in the first place?  He did not know the hour of his passing.  Just like the rest of us why would we even think that far ahead?  Mr. Parker knew what he was doing, he gave us the keys to unlock the doors it is our responsibility to see what is behind them. 

Michael   :asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 19, 2005)

Another point I think that should be addressed is this, just because someone does not question something their teacher says in public does not mean they do not question something in private.

For example, during a lesson with my instructor, he showed me a particular sequence and I said, "That has got to be the dumbest ****ing thing I have ever seen." He laughed and said, "I said that exact same thing to Mr. Parker, let me show you what he showed me." He then proceeded to nearly break my leg and break my ribs, thank god the man has control.....


----------

